

EU Parliament Speech by Guy Verhofstadt to Alexis Tsipras - orf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P84tN0z4jqM&feature=youtu.be&t=1m17s

======
dang
Please do not use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
orf
Apologies, perhaps a mod could remove the Fantastic part please?

~~~
dang
Sure.

------
cjbenedikt
...and listen to Tsipras reply, too...

~~~
gt565k
do you have the link to it?

~~~
M2Ys4U
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih-
OGXesJqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih-OGXesJqg)

------
marvel_boy
Fantastic?

